# 154cm too long for me?



## betamax (Dec 13, 2005)

Hello All,

Admins: I'm not sure if this is the correct forum for this; sorry if it's not.

I just started skiing late last year, so I'm still quite the greenhorn.  I started on really short rentals, and at about my 5th or 6th day, I was skiing parallel on greens and easy blues with 143s.  The next couple of times, I decided to rent 148s.  I've only skiied on shaped skis.  By the end of the season, I could go down blacks.  I didn't do it with any kid of finesse, and my legs were on fire by the time I was done, but I did them.

I'm pretty scrawny, weighing in at only 125lbs and standing at 5'7".  Since I'm lighter, I figured I would need some short flexible skis.

At the end of the season, one of my more experienced friends (who has been skiing for 30 years) took me to  the ski shop to help me pick out some skis.  Well actually, he pretty much picked them out for me.  The idea was to get some skis that are above my skill level so I can effectively "grow into" them.

He ended up telling me to get a set of Rossignol Zenith Z1s.  The smallest size they manufactor is 154cm.  These skis are intimidating just to look at.

Anyway, I've used them a few times, and they don't seem too bad.  I just always find myself in the back seat whenever I go down anything steep.  My legs also tire out fast.  I've tried to center myself over my bindings, but every time I get going at moderate speeds, all the weight is on my heels.

Is this just because I am still new and out of shape?  Or are my skis too long for me?  I think people tend to forget how light I actually am.  I know that shaped skis are supposed to be short, but how short?  These are the longests skis I've ever used so far.

Just as an added note, I also got a set of Lange boots, size 26.5.  I had the guy at the shop fit me into them so I assume they are the right ones for me.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 13, 2005)

Welcome to the boards!  :beer:  

I'm going to move this to gear...there have been some similar discussions there.


----------



## cdc28p (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm 130 lbs and 5'6" and ski on Dynastar Omedrive 154cm. I'm only a low intermediate so don't have much experience, but I've loved my skis so far. I used to rent both shorter and longer skis, and these 154cm skis are so much better. Not sure if it's because of the length or not. But just want to share that 154cm is definitely not way off for someone your size.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 23, 2005)

I think that at 5'7" and 125 pounds your in the right ballpark with the 154's.  I'm 5'10" and 185 pounds.  I am relatively new to skiing myself (although I have 8 days under my belt this season) and I can ski any groomed steeps and ungroomed blacks within reason and I ski 168's.  Anythinng bigger and I see a slight stem in my turns.  Go to a demo day somewhere and try out the longer skis for a few turns.  That's how I validated my ski length.  General rule is for a beginnier the tips of the ski should be at your chin (no shoes on) intermediate/advanced tip of nose, expert : depends on your style and skiing preference.....Hope this helps.....

Are you male of female?  How old are you?


----------



## galen_52657 (Dec 27, 2005)

*ski sizing*

I bought new skis for my girlfriend and now I am thinking of sending them back as I think the seller recommended skis that are too long.

My girlfriend is mid-40's in age, has skied for many years, but always on crappy rentals or recycled rental skis.  Like myself, she is self-taught but she is afraid of anything except the greens.

So for Christmas I shopped for skis.  I settled on a pair of Rossignol FUN2 women's-specific skis with integrated bindings.  I purchased the skis from an internet shop after checking out the Rossignol website.

My girlfriend is 5'6" tall and weighs about 165 lbs (a little plump) and the shop sold me 170's.  I think these are too long for her, but maybe the skis are real soft.

Has anybody had any experience with these skis or sizing them?

I know many will say 'demo, demo, demo' but I live in Maryland and it's just not practical.  We ski mostly the little hills in PA - Roundtop, Liberty & Whitetail and also do Wisp.  Plus, she is not a good enough skier to be able to tell much difference in the skis because she skis so slow and she would be on beginner-intermediate skis anyway.

I think the FUN2 ski will be fine, if it is not the wrong length for her.  Any advice?


----------

